# Disney Haunted Mansion/Guillermo del Toro



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

For all you Disney Haunted Mansion fans or Guillermo del Toro fans it looks like this movie collaboration is still in the works. I remember hearing whispers about this a while ago... then nothing. Well surprise, it appears that this might actually still happen! Yay 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2016/04/guillermo-del-toro-confirms-he-is-still-writing-his-haunted-mansion-movie/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd watch it. I like his movies.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Might be one of the few I would actually go to the theater to see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love to see what he could do for Haunted Mansion


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am apparently the only one who enjoyed the first one. I'd love to see what he could do with it, but I only go to the movies with my three little girls.


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

Didn't know this was a thing but I still hope it's happening. Guillermo del Toro would do an amazing job with something like this...with anything, really.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:YES!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really liked the first one with Eddie Murphy.


----------

